# Trooper Patrick Ambroise



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper Patrick Ambroise




*Florida Highway Patrol
Florida
*End of Watch: Saturday, May 15, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, May 15, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Patrick Ambroise was killed when his patrol car was struck from behind while he was stopped on the shoulder of the Florida Turnpike, near Okeechobee Road.

A vehicle traveling on the turnpike suddenly veered onto the shoulder and struck Trooper Ambroise's 2006 Crown Vic from behind, causing it to burst into flames, and trapping him inside.

The driver of the vehicle that caused the crash was seriously injured.

Trooper Ambroise had served with the Florida Highway Patrol for four years. He is survived by his wife, two young daughters, mother, and five siblings.
Agency Contact Information
Florida Highway Patrol
Neil Kirkman Building
2900 Apalachee Parkway
Tallahassee, FL 32399

Phone: (850) 617-2301

_*Please contact the Florida Highway Patrol for funeral *_


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Trooper


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace, Trooper Ambroise.
Prayers for his family.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Trooper.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Trooper


----------



## FLTPR (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. I posted it also before seeing your post. I say a prayer for myself and for evert LEO at the start of every shift, as I have done since the first morning I woke-up to begin the academy. Rest well brother Trooper - our 43rd KIA.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Law enforcement pays final respects to trooper killed in fiery wreck*

MiamiHerald.com - Diana Moskovitz, Christina Veiga - ‎2 hours ago‎
As drums played a solemn beat, a black Cadillac carrying the body of Florida Highway Patrol Trooper Patrick Ambroise passed under a large American flag Sunday and stopped outside the *...* 
Man thrown from car in crash on SR 13 St. Augustine Record


----------

